# Deadline/NOOP-like I/O schedulers for hardware RAID



## Artem (Sep 19, 2014)

Will a Linux Deadline/NOOP-like I/O scheduler implementation using gsched(8) in FreeBSD have any performance improvements on hardware RAID controllers, SSD drives or virtualization like Linux has?

Or there is a FreeBSD way to pass the I/O requests queue management to underlying (RAID/SSD controller or host OS) level?


----------



## Artem (Sep 19, 2014)

NOOP scheduler implementation in Linux looks quite simple.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 19, 2014)

This type of questions is probably better suited for developers, the hackers@ list comes on mind as first.

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listin ... sd-hackers


----------

